# The Bank Holiday



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

Where is everyone going this bank holiday? 

Is anyone going to risk the traffic or the weather? 

We are going to Devon for the weekend
Tim


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Thornton le Dale :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Tollerton!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Lickhill Manor Caravan Park


----------



## 110631 (Mar 16, 2008)

altair said:


> Where is everyone going this bank holiday?
> 
> Is anyone going to risk the traffic or the weather?
> 
> ...


Kent coast for us
jonb


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Rome, Then a circumnavigation of Italy visiting some Greek Islands as well,culminating with landfall in Venice.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

My allotment


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

work.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

electric picnic festival with wellies


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

altair said:


> Where is everyone going this bank holiday?
> 
> Is anyone going to risk the traffic or the weather?
> 
> ...


When is it?
We're probably off to France on the 24th August, is it that weekend?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

A full weekend of work at both jobs and thanks for reminding me           

Johnny F


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

Sutton-on the-Forest near York it's the Northern Centres Rally of the Caravan Club.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Towersey Village Folk Festival for a chilled out (and possibly muddy) weekend


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

at home, there is too much traffic on the road for us, 

we are off this week though so may have a short trip in between tiling the hall

Anne


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*bank holiday*

Greetings,

We are going to Rome. 

Roam around the house and get some work done I am afraid, but I may get the 'van washed. :lol:

Next trip will be Pickering all being well, but not making too many plans at the moment.

If I get time I may install some modifications in the 'van.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Two weeks match fishing in Ireland the Arva and Gowna festivals.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Our ferry crossing to Calais is on bank holiday Monday as it was the cheapest for some reason and then southern France for a month before nipping into Spain for 2 months as we have not tried the Spanish hospitality yet in a M/H.


----------



## 110631 (Mar 16, 2008)

Melly said:


> Our ferry crossing to Calais is on bank holiday Monday as it was the cheapest for some reason and then southern France for a month before nipping into Spain for 2 months as we have not tried the Spanish hospitality yet in a M/H.


Hi Melly.where r u crossing into Spain from as it was quite busy last time we were there ?
jonb


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi jonb
We will be around Narbonne area and travelling from there on the AP7(E15) to Barcelona.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

keeping off the road (a mess on August bank Hols) & doing some work then getting the 'van ready before going through the tunnel on 28th! :lol:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

OURGATE!!!
Richard


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Bank Holidays bah!

How about getting rid and giving all those that graft the time in holiday to take in agreement with their employer. it would help smooth out the traffic problems, pricing, and probably contribute to reducing greenhouse gasses. School summer holidays are also too long resulting in hiked up prices for parents, why not break them into shorter modules or terms?


Graham


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Hi Orange (Neil) 

See you there! 

David


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Bank Holiday*

 Ciao tutti,
 The Italian bank holiday (as Spain/France etc) was Friday 15th. with the usual mayhem on the roads, so wouldn't have gone anywhere anyway. Now it's over can't move because I'm under house arrrest and going stir crazy with a plastered up busted foot.  At least am getting waited on hand (and foot).
saluti,
eddied


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Staying at home, one of the few weekends we are home this summer. Might drag the kids to Longleat, weather permitting, they have been asking to go for ages. :roll: 

Tina


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Judging horses and riders.


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Tim,

We are already in Devon. Bring your wellies and find out where the nearest tractor is to tow you out.

Have fun

NEV3


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Back home - to North Norfolk Coast to walk along the beach in wind, rain,sun or what ever - who cares, it ain't work!!

Cheers

David..........................(Spindrifter)


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

We'll be having a day out to the Cars Of The Stars museum in Keswick, but not with the m/h, too busy on b/holiday.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

im going on the ccc rally at corbridge ...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*BH*

Erm

Nowhere at the moment (WAS) going to France but by the time my Darling Wife had decided she could get time off, Eurotunnel would not accept my Tesco Deals Vocuhers stating "no allocation left".

I have been playing around on the internet and cannot get anything for this Thursday Morning 21st / Back BH Monday 25th for under £100. Do not like paying when we have £300 in vouchers saved.

Had a look around the UK but cannot find anything nice that is either A not fully booked or B some silly price just because it is BH.

Eddied,

How did you bust your foot? GWS

Trev.


----------



## dunny (Oct 4, 2006)

It is okay for you down over the border we don't get it up here .
Maybe I will go to pub .
Its Marymass in Irvine on Saturday.
  :lol: :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Had a look around the UK but cannot find anything nice that is either A not fully booked or B some silly price just because it is BH.
> Trev.


Whats wrong with Tollerton rally £4.00 p n. 
Bob


----------



## freestyla (May 28, 2008)

We are off to Weymouth for some windsurfing action! :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*£4.25 PN*



whistlinggypsy said:


> > Had a look around the UK but cannot find anything nice that is either A not fully booked or B some silly price just because it is BH.
> > Trev.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Idea Bob,

My Wife has said no to Rallies, not for her.

Cheap weekend though !

Thanks again,
Trev.

PS It says booking closed on 15th August!


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

hi me and the boss are working on the mh :roll: on the bank holiday off to france the week after   
larry & gill


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Trev, there is plenty of room on this rally for anyone turning up according too Dave (D&M)

There is also no problems with rallies if you just want to be left alone but need somewhere for a few days that is fine on all the rallies, you do what you want to do.

Bob


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Bank Holiday*

 Ciao tutti,
thanks Trev for the GWS. Basically I tripped over myself and came crashing down, banging my foot on a metal threshold to the balcony door.Broke a couple of bones. 30 days at least in purdah.
Have a good Bank Holiday weekend everyone, wherever you are and wherever you go. Sky News online this morning says you're going to have better weather.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Somers Wood, Meriden. It's our local campsite; not too far away but excellent for a chilling out weekend! Sheltered, good hardstandings, excellent facilities and brilliant staff. (We've just got back from a long weekend in Edinburgh so a shorthaul trip this weekend is ideal).

Regards

Chris & Brenda


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Lucksall Caravan & Camping Park, Mordiford, Hereford, on the banks of the River Wye. Staying till the Tuesday to avoid the traffic.


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Tollerton Rally :lol: :lol: :idea:


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Bank holiday*

Twelve Oaks Farm Park, Teigngrace, Devon - with daughter, husband & their 5 kids, who are camping. Praying the sun shines!
Forrester


----------



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

Mottram St Andrew for some doggie flyball racing!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Where to Go Bank Holiday*

There *IS *only one place to be now that I no longer follow motorcycle racing.

Barkston Heath in Lincolnshire for the BMFA Nationals.
Non stop Model Aeroplanes for three days 08.00 hrs til 23.00hrs.

Then back from there and across the Ogin to who knows where, depends upon the weather forecasts.

Aint life one continual round of pleasure.

Steve


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

Orange said:


> Sutton-on the-Forest near York it's the Northern Centres Rally of the Caravan Club.


Well we were.  Just had a call to say it's off due to the weather   
I now need somewhere to go as my wife and I have booked time off work and Julia is off school.
Any suggestions? :roll:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Certainly have, join Dave N Mandy and a load of other nice people at the only rally to survive the bad weather (up too now :roll "TOLLERTON" 

Bob


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Certainly have, join Dave N Mandy and a load of other nice people at the only rally to survive the bad weather (up too now :roll "TOLLERTON"
> 
> Thanks I shall speak to 'The One Who Must Be Obeyed' and the wife. just need to find out where Tollerton is.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=171

Neil, look on the above, all the details are there and hopefully we will see you at the weekend.

Bob


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

*Where are we going this bank holiday?*

Was going to say no where as we are exchanging our old camper for cash tomorrow.   Then I remembered we are going to a wedding in Staffordshire! :wink: Be good to see some of the family again but wish we had the new camper... October can't come quick enough!

Whatever you are doing, enjoy and hope the roads are not too busy for us all. Normally I would avoid travelling on public holidays.


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

I see no one is coming to Cornwall - could it be the weather, or are we full?


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

*How was it for you?*

I mean the bank holiday of course.

We made it to Devon despite the horsey woman who turned over her horse box trailer on the M5 just outside Nailsey and created miles of tailback

Pennymoor camping and caravan site has no hard standing but we survived the first nights rain (think bow wave when driving across the grass) by a bit of foresight; levelling chocks to drive off forward onto anti slip mats with only a few feet to the roadway.
The second night the site manager let us park next to the reception building on the tarmac. My grateful thanks to him and his wife who made feel really welcome even though we were the only motorhome on the site.

A word of caution though, the side roads appear to be just single track surfaced farm roads and the local little old ladies do not see why they should wait at the passing place when they see you coming. The taxi drivers appreciate the problem and wait though. Still we learnt our lesson and kept off them as much as we could after we had followed the directions to the camp site.

The countryside in Devon is wonderful and we will be going back but I think 600 miles for a bankholiday weekend is a little too much.

How did every one else fare?

Tim


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*BMFA Nationals Bank Holiday*

What a weekend. £20 for 3nights camping entertainment from 08.00 till 23.00 Model Aeroplanes every where, almost beats sex.

Steve


----------

